# How to get extreamly fast at the 4x4 v.2



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2009)

why I am making a v2-
they wouldn't let me edit my v1
DONT USE IF A BEGINER IT WILL GREATLY CONFUSE YOU
1- Get a better cube

Rubik brand-
1)seem to pop
2)can be really hard to handle 
(don't gt)
get at toy stores, rubik's.com

rubik's mod brand- 
1)stuck with the rc then mod using thrawsts mod it made mine a lot better
do if stuck with the rubik's brand.
Try out if you have an eatsheen thoe.
Time- about 1hour pausing some of the time

Eastsheen-
1) smaller size
2)doesn't cut corrners
(get if you can withstand no tolerance in corrners) 
eastsheen.com - I think

Mefferts- 
1)great cube
2)they should replace the bulky tiles
(absolutly get)
mefferts.com cubeforyou.com

QJ-
1)better than mefferts
2)same with the tiles though
(a must get)
cubeforyou.com cubefans.com

mini QJ-
1)great size 
2)a little tighter than regular QJ but can be fixed
(yes get it) cubeforyou.com cubefans.com

2- centers
solve them in correct color scheme
during last 2 centers solve for 1-2 edge pairs

3- edges

First you will need to know advanced edge pairing. Advanced edge paring is when you pair up and edge. Then take it out and put in not so random edges then revert the centeers and you have another edgepair. *check out monkeydude1313 video !on this part only! The rest is confusing.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Now insted of pairing one edge up then inserting another edge to formm a second, Place 3 on the same row. Then pair them up so that you have 3 edge pairs (sometimes your lucky and get 4) then use advanced edge pairing. Then it is easy to solve the rest with advaced edge pairing. You will have 2-5 left.

4-3x3 solve

use a fast 3x3 method (fridrich). Dont use methods like roux or us algorithms that use M moves, find alturnitives.

5- Parity

when using fridrich you will have two parity. Oll and pll in the begining use 2LOLL and 2LPLL so it can be reconizable
in oll you may have 1 or 3 pieces of the top cross instead of using that wierd algoritm to swap it in the beginers method use this algorithm (dose involve cube rotation.)
grip both layers on R and L moves and single on U move-
R U2 x R U2 R U2 R' U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R'

then you solve pll for the corners. After that you may notice that you have two edges flipped. When they are across from each other use
Uu2 Ll2 U2 l2 U2 Ll2 Uu2
note: upper case latters is outer layers and lower case is inner layers. 

When you have two adjacent to each other and need to be flipped use
R' U R U' then Uu2 Ll2 U2 l2 U2 Ll2 Uu2 last U R' U' R

any questions comment/message
Complete v2


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 13, 2009)

You didn't seem the get the message the first time. :fp


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 13, 2009)

:fp
First and last time.
You can't edit it because it's closed...
EDIT:
And it's FRIDRICH.
And CORNERS.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> You didn't seem the get the message the first time. :fp




What do you mean?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 13, 2009)

Your tutorial.
Sucks.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> :fp
> First and last time.
> You can't edit it because it's closed...



I closed it before this thread I thought that I didn't give enogh info on centers


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 13, 2009)

No no, a moderator closed it.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 13, 2009)

No no no no no no no.

Never tell advanced cubers to follow Monkeydude1313's tutorials.

They suck. Literally.

They are fine for beginners, but for people who have cubed for a decent amount of time they are stupid and not educational.


----------



## Faz (Dec 13, 2009)

Jaysammey777 said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > :fp
> ...



Yes


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay I just suggegested his video I watch a lot of different pols videos and I do think that MOST of his videos are mainly for beginners


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 13, 2009)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Okay I just suggegested his video I watch a lot of different pols videos and I do think that MOST of his videos are mainly for beginners



I think I would know who his tutorials are meant for....... *cough*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> Jaysammey777 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I just suggegested his video I watch a lot of different pols videos and I do think that MOST of his videos are mainly for beginners
> ...



HEY I average faster than MMAP and I watch a lot of tutorials on a lot of things so they aren't pacifically ment for every one. I average about 2min on the 4x4 preforably I think it's okay since I don't practice much


----------



## Zubon (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh no....Here we go again.....


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 13, 2009)

Jaysammey777 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Jaysammey777 said:
> ...



I know who he makes them for..... because I am him.
He is me.
And we are all together... (Beatles!)

On the serious side: My tutorials are meant for beginners, not for people who want to get fast at puzzles/advanced cubers.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 13, 2009)

@Jaysammey: How could you possibly know how to get extremely fast at the 4x4x4 when you only average 2 minutes?


----------



## aronpm (Dec 13, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> @Jaysammey: How could you possibly know how to get extremely fast at the 4x4x4 when you only average 2 minutes?



He watches lots of tutorials!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 13, 2009)

aronpm said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > @Jaysammey: How could you possibly know how to get extremely fast at the 4x4x4 when you only average 2 minutes?
> ...



lol 

As an FYI to people out there, a vast majority of top cubers do not, and did not watch tutorials.


----------



## ManasijV (Dec 13, 2009)

2 mins is "extremely" fast? The first day I touched a 4x4 I got a 2:30 (DP)


----------



## Innocence (Dec 13, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



Not to say that you aren't allowed to be a top cuber if you watch tutorials.

I am inclined to agree with Robert, as* I* average less than this guy, and I majorly suck and don't practise 4x4x4 enough.

EDIT: ^ Not everyone's as special as you. My first solve was ~5 mins.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 13, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> No no no no no no no.
> 
> Never tell advanced cubers to follow Monkeydude1313's tutorials.
> 
> ...



Well said!


----------



## mazei (Dec 13, 2009)

The only tutorial I ever watched for 4x4 was a tutorial on edge pairing, parity and centers when I first began. By Thrawst I think. After that I just used my own common sense to optimize and such. Really, there is no need for a tutorial.

Maybe the other tutorial was on 3-2-2-2-3 but that one was kinda figured out on my own after watching a friend(which was the tutorial for me).

Oh, as for this guide, it sucks.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 13, 2009)

Dude... You shouldn't be writing tutorials... :fp



> Last edited by Jaysammey777 : 2 Hours Ago at 01:30 AM. Reason: Spelling/gramm*e*r corrections


Wtf? I think you missed a few... Or a lot.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe somone should do a tutorial titled: "How to become a good member of speedsolving.com"

Many would need it i guess. (Including me. )


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 13, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Maybe somone should do a tutorial titled: "How to become a good member of speedsolving.com"
> 
> Many would need it i guess. (Including me. )



+1

EDIT: @Below, LOL!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow I managed to add on 10 whole seconds!


----------



## Innocence (Dec 13, 2009)

@AndyRoo, why didn't you just post? It's not like you'd be able to make this thread any worse with spam...


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 13, 2009)

Innocence said:


> @AndyRoo, why didn't you just post? It's not like you'd be able to make this thread any worse with spam...



Lols, dunno.
Just didn't want every 2nd post to be mine.
+ All i was gonna say was "LOL".


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote from brunson:

"I definitely think someone can coach a faster cuber to get better. If not, it means that there is no way for anyone to teach the world record holder anything. I'm pretty sure Usain Bolt has a coach who watches the way he starts and runs and can critique him to be better. I doubt his coach can run a 9.6s 100m dash."

However, I still don't really think that someone who averages 2 minutes should be giving tips on how to get extremely fast...


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 13, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> However, I still don't really think that someone who averages 2 minutes should be giving tips on how to get extremely fast...



I agree with this, Robert. I taught my brother how to pair edges on 4x4, but it was a proper basic way. I avg about 1.40 now and wouldn't dream of giving tips to get extremely fast.

Your not that fast though are you?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 13, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> If not, it means that there is no way for anyone to teach the world record holder anything.



Well switch 'world record holder' to 'best cuber in the world. Being the world record holder doesn't necessarily mean you're the best cuber in the world. Also, it is possible to teach yourself things. Besides, once you're world record speed, in most cases the only thing they are trying to improve is their recognition, not actually learning anything.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 13, 2009)

I averted about 8 min before I came up with this


----------



## mazei (Dec 13, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Quote from brunson:
> 
> "I definitely think someone can coach a faster cuber to get better. If not, it means that there is no way for anyone to teach the world record holder anything. I'm pretty sure Usain Bolt has a coach who watches the way he starts and runs and can critique him to be better. I doubt his coach can run a 9.6s 100m dash."
> 
> However, I still don't really think that someone who averages 2 minutes should be giving tips on how to get extremely fast...



I think that is more of experience rather than being able to do that. The coach has all the knowledge but can't really practice it as well as the person he coaches. Cubing is rather the same thing. Someone with plenty of experience may not be really fast, take err...I can't think of anyone now. But I think you can get the point.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 13, 2009)

Has anyone noticed the guide doesn't say practise anywhere? As if it will magically drop your average to 40 seconds...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 13, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Has anyone noticed the guide doesn't say practise anywhere? As if it will magically drop your average to 40 seconds...


Thats the whole point of getting a mini QJ!
It fixes everything!


----------



## Owen (Dec 13, 2009)

I think this tutorial is excellent. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KConny (Dec 13, 2009)

I think it sucks. Stop doing this crap.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 13, 2009)

I dropped 15 seconds only by switching to mini QJ.
Then i practiced to 55s.
my friend is training for 9 days. average dropped from 3:20 to 1:40
two times faster than 10 days ago. He can drop to sub 1:30 to new year's eve ^^


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 13, 2009)

Jaysammey777 said:


> any questions comment/message


yeah...

Did you actually read the posts from the first thread you made?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## michaellahti (Dec 13, 2009)

Was this supposed to be a joke?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Dec 13, 2009)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I *averted* about 8 min before I came up with this


 Did you really???!!! Your tutorial doesn't teach me how to do it.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


>



ROFL

Dude. JaySammey, here's the thing. You are not extremely fast at 4x4, nor have you ever been, therefore you have no idea how to get extremely fast at 4x4. Got it? You. Have. No. Merit. Holy. ****.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 13, 2009)

2 minutes??? WTF!?? that's slower than me xD
I don't even know how to pair the edges properly, and I don't have a 4x4x4... and I'll never get one... and I still have 1:13.xx single at competition ;D
I have never practised it... and will never do... the first day I solved it I also got some sub2 solves.. 2 minutes is crap


----------



## Logan (Dec 13, 2009)

I think you may have set the record for the most closed threads started in the history of speedsolving! You should make a victory thread!


----------



## Owen (Dec 13, 2009)

Man, you guys are knocking down every thread he puts up! I've said stupider things, and I get away with it.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 13, 2009)

Owen said:


> Man, you guys are knocking down every thread he puts up! I've said stupider things, and I get away with it.



you can atleast write understandable english :fp


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 13, 2009)

Owen said:


> Man, you guys are knocking down every thread he puts up! I've said stupider things, and I get away with it.



He made a tutorial for how to get good at something he is considered far below average on , it was closed, and then he made it again. Give me one example of something you have said/done that was dumber on this forum. He literally can't understand the concept that his thread was closed, and something tells me he doesn't really know how to find threads after they aren't on the main forum page anymore to view posts in his threads.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 13, 2009)

Odder said:


> 2 minutes??? WTF!?? that's slower than me xD
> I don't even know how to pair the edges properly, and I don't have a 4x4x4... and I'll never get one... and I still have 1:13.xx single at competition ;D
> I have never practised it... and will never do... the first day I solved it I also got some sub2 solves.. 2 minutes is crap


;_;


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 13, 2009)

Jaysammey777 said:


> I averted about 8 min before I came up with this



...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 13, 2009)

This thread is not getting anywhere.
At least not anywhere related to the "intent" of the original post.

Jaysammey777, stop making threads about material you have no idea about.


----------

